# Cold Start High Idle and surging. Restart it and it Goes away?



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

When I first start my 225 it will idle at around 1500 and it sounds like the turbo is spooling some and it is rough. I can shut off even just after the first start of only a few seconds restart it and it goes away with and has a normal smooth idle. Evap Valve or SAI valve or dirty MAF? I have new coil on plugs and the plugs only have about 10k on them. Also Once I drive it for awhile it does not do this anymore on restarts. Has to be something with the Cold start Function? I have Boost Gauge and it is showing steady vacuum and holds 20lbs WOT. Spikes 25. Left overnight with cold engine start and again idles is bad again.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you done a Throttle Body Alignment?


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Throttle Body Alignment?*



Chickenman35 said:


> Have you done a Throttle Body Alignment?


No. Never heard of that one. How do you do this?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

You can do a TBA with VAG-COM, but I don't think that will help you. It sounds to me like when you first start your car, the SAIP is noisy because the halves are starting to separate, allowing outside air in and not heating up the motor like it's supposed to. I had the issue with starting the second time and not having the SAIP on, so that could be normal, perhaps trying not to wear out the SAIP if the motor's not starting...

I fixed my SAIP with six small screws and nuts, and washers for each side, and I didn't even completely remove it from the car. I was able to disconnect both lines from it and move it around in its cradle so that I could remove each rivet and replace all six with the screws and nuts.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

sounds completely normal to me (SAI). even if you remove it, cold start a TT and it it's much louder than after if warms it, or a quick restart (which is what I do to quiet mine down in the morning)


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Arnolds64 said:


> No. Never heard of that one. How do you do this?


Read the FAQ on the 1.8T Engine forum. Tons of info there. A TBA is required if the battery is ever disconnected. 

Could also just be the SAI kicking in as others mentioned, or the SAI housing is leaking. Leaking SAI housing could be causing rough running??


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Quick Restart.*



Krissrock said:


> sounds completely normal to me (SAI). even if you remove it, cold start a TT and it it's much louder than after if warms it, or a quick restart (which is what I do to quiet mine down in the morning)


This is got to be what it is. I do the quick restart also!


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

its gotta be something with a cold start. the (SAI) kicks on to help with warm up, so your emissions arent as bad, which is why if your car is warm it wont do it. because its not trying to "warm up". 
you could try to do what these guys have been saying. might sound dumb but always check fuses and make sure the connector is on the pump. :beer::beer:


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*SAIP Location?*



MK1QuaTTRoHaus said:


> its gotta be something with a cold start. the (SAI) kicks on to help with warm up, so your emissions arent as bad, which is why if your car is warm it wont do it. because its not trying to "warm up".
> you could try to do what these guys have been saying. might sound dumb but always check fuses and make sure the connector is on the pump. :beer::beer:


Where is it located on the engine?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i have my sai blocked off, and the pump removed. my car still sounds insanely loud for cold starts (also due to the open exhaust). 
Definitely check your sai tubing as has been suggested, but I don't think you have a problem at all...this is working as designed with the RPM's increased and Fueling run lean to light up the cats quickly. And if you have the SAI still connected, you can here it running like a loud fan. 
AFAIK, the only way to stop is a turn key off / on real quick, or let it warm up.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Like everyone else is saying it definitely sounds like a SAI problem. The pumps tend to leak and there are other mechanical malfunctions that can happen with the system. If the thing is leaking, it'll make warm up crappy. Do you have any code stored?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Arnolds64 said:


> Where is it located on the engine?


It's below almost everything in front of the engine, which is usually why the rivets oxidize and let the halves separate. On my mkIV golf 2.0L, the SAIP was at the same level as the alternator and almost never got wet or salty. 

You get to it from underneath the car. I think I had to remove the intercooler piping on my car to get to it a few months ago (225). It's very close to the oil filter.


----------

